# s3 upper intercooler pipe



## macdadmorgan (Jun 6, 2001)

does anybody know where i could get a upper intercooler pipe like this one, and the one from the turbo to it. and if so ya know how much it costs? any info would be helpful, and if you got a crashed s3, or a upgraded intercooler on it ;D, then let me know.
thanks
morgan


----------



## Audi-Sport.net (May 1, 2002)

*Re: s3 upper intercooler pipe (macdadmorgan)*

Theres a guy called Hustler on a UK forum who has a smashed up S3 and is selling parts
Go here and do a search: http://www.audi-sport.net


----------



## macdadmorgan (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: s3 upper intercooler pipe (Audi-Sport.net)*

thanks i found him, but i could not register, somthing about my browser eating cookies. i'll try to email him.


----------



## macdadmorgan (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: s3 upper intercooler pipe (macdadmorgan)*

hustler, if you'ved clicked on the link i sent you, i would also be intereasted in the plastic part in front of the intake manifold, the little piece like the engine cover.
thanks


----------

